# Hawthorne all America pics ?



## mrg (Feb 6, 2015)

*Hawthorne all American pics ?*

Let's see some pics of your 40-41 all American & American


----------



## the tinker (Feb 6, 2015)

MRG your bikes are great!    These bikes look great as is.  I posted one yesterday, a 52 , In rust vrs. patina forum  and at this point where i am at in this hobby I prefer to leave them as I found them. I put a 37 girls hawthorne on the stand yesterday that I will take apart and leave as is.  Really like your bikes!!!  tink.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 6, 2015)

Cool!Another complete one!..Heres mine ,but not sure if this thread will go too far..not many of these out there that Ive found..(1941 W/ 2 speed set up)


----------



## rocketman (Feb 6, 2015)

What would one expect to pay for a Hawthorne all American in this condition? I really like this model. Are there any still available?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 6, 2015)

rocketman said:


> what would one expect to pay for a hawthorne all american in this condition? I really like this model. Are there any still available?




$1,000,000  :d


----------



## JAF/CO (Feb 6, 2015)

this one is snider built


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2015)

Not sure what yr. (40 or 41) mine are, don't know if there is any other difference besides paint to tell yr. they are made by two co. for Wards (CWC & Snyder) and two versions All American & American (shifter-noshifter). I talked to rms37 years ago about figuring out the # but do not see him on here much anymore


----------



## tech549 (Dec 11, 2017)

here is one I picked up a while back!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 17, 2017)

I believe a 1940 Snyder built with CWC fork (original).


----------



## tech549 (Dec 17, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 725923
> I believe a 1940 Snyder built with CWC fork (original).



very nice!!


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Dec 17, 2017)

JAF/CO said:


> View attachment 195284
> 
> this one is snider built
> 
> View attachment 195284



Nice one! Super OG paint...


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 18, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> Nice one! Super OG paint...




Mine looks better jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ram.1950 (Jan 8, 2018)

Without the serial number from the BB I would guess 1940. Reason I say that 1939 was the last year CWC used a straight down tube but they used up the previous years parts first. The 1940 CWC is the year they used chain guards that wrapped around the rear sprocket. The serial # is the most accurate.


----------



## Barto (Jan 10, 2018)

bikesnbuses said:


> Cool!Another complete one!..Heres mine ,but not sure if this thread will go too far..not many of these out there that Ive found..(1941 W/ 2 speed set up)
> View attachment 584828
> View attachment 584829
> View attachment 584830



Hey Bikes and buses, Love the side car...sent you a PM so I don't Hijack the thread.

BART


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2018)

This seems to happen to a lot of threads. People just start posting up anything related to the subject. This is what killed the Big Tank Huffman thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 18, 2018)

People tend not to read anymore 

"Hawthorne all American pics" thats pretty clear to me..........


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 18, 2018)

More like "Any Hawthorne's in America?"


----------



## mrg (Jan 18, 2018)

Guess I didn't make the words " ALL AMERICAN " BIG ENOUGH !!, as in 1940-41 HAWTHORNE ALL AMERICAN, oh well, guess I have been guilty of posting before I fully read the Title!. seems like most of these are Snyder built HAA, my 3 are CWC built, any other CWC HAA out there?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 19, 2018)

Really dig those bikes Mark.


----------



## Schwinnswine (Aug 20, 2018)

I know it’s been a while since this threads been active but here’s a couple Hawthorne’s an all American and a comet


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2018)

Ya, lets get back on track, really wanted it to be 2 speed All Americans but forgot it in the title and never could change it, oh well here so pics of my 2 2spds and a before pic of the blue one I restored about 25 yrs ago and a while back somebody let me know I put the chain ring on backwards , I hate taking a restored bike apart! more scratches. Found the right rack (no switch, it has one in the tank) for the black & yellow AA and debating weather to blend it black/rust or do it beat up yellow like the other?


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 24, 2018)

Picked up this Hawthorne All American. Have a couple questions.  What chainring and stem would be correct?  Seen a few different ones in bikes.  On the lookout for two speed parts, front fender in blue and a front spring for the seat.  It has most of the right signal pedal.  Any information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Sep 24, 2018)

mrg said:


> Ya, lets get back on track, really wanted it to be 2 speed All Americans but forgot it in the title and never could change it, oh well here so pics of my 2 2spds and a before pic of the blue one I restored about 25 yrs ago and a while back somebody let me know I put the chain ring on backwards , I hate taking a restored bike apart! more scratches. Found the right rack (no switch, it has one in the tank) for the black & yellow AA and debating weather to blend it black/rust or do it beat up yellow like the other?View attachment 857338View attachment 857340
> 
> 
> View attachment 857339View attachment 857359



I want a Hawthorne like this!!!!

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Sep 25, 2018)

The wife’s ‘41


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> View attachment 1123870


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 14, 2020)

CURVED "brake bridge" by the way! 

I also have the paper license for it..no metal plate though.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> CURVED "brake bridge" by the way!



SNYDER!


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 14, 2020)

Are Americans exclusively Snyder? Guess I should re-read the thread.


fordmike65 said:


> SNYDER!
> View attachment 1123902


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 14, 2020)

Jeez...Johnny LOOKS like he smells bad!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> Jeez...Johnny LOOKS like he smells bad!



And Tom just got a whiff of it...


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Are Americans exclusively Snyder? Guess I should re-read the thread.



"All Americans" were made by both company's, all 3 of mine are "all CWC". Snyder also made them with CWC & Snyder springers!


----------

